# Getting a wife to Canada



## Jarppiii (May 9, 2012)

Hi

I was reading quite a lot of these threads but didn't find answer...

I'm finnish engineer going to work in Canada. I should get my work permit soon. How should I apply a visa for my russian wife? Just a multiple visitor visa? Through London? Should it be piece of cake after I have work permit? And when we are in Canada, she can also apply a work permit? 
We would be staying in Canada approximately 2 years.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you include your wife on your application?


----------



## Jarppiii (May 9, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Did you include your wife on your application?


No she is not included.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Jarppiii said:


> No she is not included.


Do you live together? Have you lived together for the past 12 months?


----------



## Jarppiii (May 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Do you live together? Have you lived together for the past 12 months?


Actually we are just about to get married... And I believe 12 months rule is not applicable if we are married?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Jarppiii said:


> Actually we are just about to get married... And I believe 12 months rule is not applicable if we are married?


GMO is normally on the ball with these things.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Jarppiii said:


> Actually we are just about to get married... And I believe 12 months rule is not applicable if we are married?


You are correct that you don't have to prove 12 months living together if married (Canada is antiquated this way), however, you do have to prove a genuine and loving relationship, and, if you are only getting married immediately before submitting your application (red flag for immigration fraud, not saying it is in your case), having lived together is an asset. When we applied for my wife, we were only married 3 months and told to treat it as though we were common-law.


----------



## Jarppiii (May 9, 2012)

OK. Thanks for info. 

Then I guess only way is to attach some photos of us. I have plenty of them and different places. I hope it will be enough. 

Getting a Canadian work permit and visa seems to be really hard!


----------

